# 44 and looking abroad but soooo confused!



## Freya69 (Nov 30, 2013)

New to the site and trying to get my head around all the jargon!! 
I'm 44 and had a consultation at CARE in December...folicle count of 12 and hubby still has super sperm (typical  ...however, had 12 week MC at age 42 and 5 week one at 39 so feeling is probably due to egg quality.
We just cannot afford to try with my eggs in the UK so are looking at CZ. Reprofit seem to look good...anyone with any success with own eggs at my sort of age?
S'pose I want to know whether I should risk own eggs with PSG (think that's right? Chromosone tests?) or give up and go for donor??

Any advice or examples would be so welcome x


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Serum Clinic in Athens has very good results
you might want to join that thread and get info and support there
good luck
Morganna xx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've just been to serum and got a BFP, first time with serum but 17th go.  I'm 43, 44 in July  
As morganna says check out the serum threads, loads of info there about serum.
De x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm heading out to serum for an OE cycle - I'll be 44 in June. I've also been reading up on array cgh (a PGS technology) Latest trals are showing chances can increase from 5% to 40-50% eg same as ladies 10 years younger. We're looking at Care Nottingham if Serum can't offer us PGS at day 5 - there's different risks/results for PGS from day 3 or day 5 biopsies. It's expensive as you say, but if you don't have PGS, Serum has a very good reputation for getting the best possible quality blasts from very careful protocol and monitoring during stims. Hoping this helps.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

How about a Tandem cycle in Cyprus gives a chance at own eggs with donor as backup in same cycle.  www.dogusivfcentre.com/tandem-cycle-in-cyprus/ also can do PGD in Cyprus
TC x 
Ps there is a Dogus thread under Cyprus


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Serum and reprofit seem to be good for getting results.
Reprofit do array cgh which is a bit different to PGS and care do array also.
I'm not sure what serum does screening wise maybe just PGS 
Penny will probably suggest the period blood test too as a starter


----------



## Freya69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks so much! Reprofit have been excellent with speedy replies but now want the following info?

Hormon-analyse on 2-3rd day of you cycle - LH, FSH, E2, TSH, Prolaktin, AMH

Can I get these tests in the UK or will they be Private = costly?

Like the Donor back up idea in Cyprus - seems I have a lot to learn! (and not much time to do it ;-)


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Freya
They are just standard blood tests for IVF. Your doc may do them or your doc can probably arrange for you to have them done privately. AMH will probably be the most expensive, I paid £80 at a private hospital.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Freya
here is a bit of information I have posted before for other ladies which might help you.

"If you take a look at https://www.tdlpathology.com/home most of these tests can be done at this Laboratory if you get a doctor to sign your form then you can pay for these tests above yourself. In some cases you do not even need to attend the London testing lab you can have blood taken locally and posted to the Laboratory then the Laboratory report back to the doctor, some however have to be at the lab within a few hours so you would have to go to London. I am sure your GP will sign the form if you are ticking the box to say you will pay. For costs phone the TDL and they will also send you the patient packs required to take the samples so you just need a nurse or doctor to take the blood for you."

TC x


----------



## Freya69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gosh speedy replies..thank you so much!


----------

